
A documentation system: tutorials / How tos / reference / explanation - fanf2
https://documentation.divio.com/
======
rikroots
Previous thread on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21289832](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21289832)

I commented on that thread at the time, giving examples of how I had got
documentation for my project[1] - badly - wrong over the years (note: all the
links in that comment are now broken). Since then, I have developed a
completely new website for the project and have tried to follow the advice
given in the link:

Tutorials:
[https://scrawl-v8.rikweb.org.uk/learn](https://scrawl-v8.rikweb.org.uk/learn)
How-To guides: [https://scrawl-v8.rikweb.org.uk/how-
do-i](https://scrawl-v8.rikweb.org.uk/how-do-i) Reference guides:
[https://scrawl-v8.rikweb.org.uk/documentation](https://scrawl-v8.rikweb.org.uk/documentation)
Explanation (also the landing page):
[https://scrawl-v8.rikweb.org.uk/](https://scrawl-v8.rikweb.org.uk/)

Whether it works for users ... I have no idea. Getting useful feedback on the
documentation remains (for me) an unsolvable problem. What I do know is that
the new system is a lot easier to maintain (thank you, Svelte!) which in turn
makes working on the project a lot more fun for me.

[1] Scrawl-canvas on GitHub - [https://github.com/KaliedaRik/Scrawl-
canvas](https://github.com/KaliedaRik/Scrawl-canvas)

